

Why it's a bad idea to warranty your code - jv22222
http://pluggio.com/blog/?p=302

======
gte910h
I completely disagree.

You just have to classify 1> What bugs are and 2> What bugs aren't. We have
warranties on close to a hundred iPhone apps out there. If its within the
spec, and it fails under the version of the OS it was developed for on one of
the devices it was developed for, it's under our 6 month rework warranty.

We have a long list of disclaimers (say Apple changes API functionality,
private functionality, policy, etc, none of those are covered, but many real
bugs are).

